# What handheld blower/vac



## Hustihler

Hey guys, I'm looking to invest in a new handheld blower vac and I wanted to get some opinions. I've narrowed my search down to the Stihl BG/BH 86 and the Husqvarna 125 BVX. I already own 2 Stihl back pack blowers(BR 600 and 340), I'm just looking for a small handheld for those smaller jobs. I already own an older Craftsman blower/vac, but I've never really been impressed with it. I've read lots of reviews online, just trying to get some input pros/cons from the good folks on this site, thanks in advance and I'm looking to purchase this week, I'm going to do some looking tomorrow.


----------



## josh1981

I have bg86. Has never broke always starts in 4 pulls and great on power. Good on gas also. Spring a/v. Very smooth. 

I've had it going on 2 years now


----------



## Hustihler

Has anyone used either one in vacuum mode, by reading a lot of reviews people seemed disappointed in the vacuum modes of both, the my only real experience with leaf vacuums is with the craftsman I own and it is adequate for my needs, just wondering how the Stihl and Husky would compare.


----------



## Hustihler

I was also wondering if both have similar blowing power, or is one significantly stronger than the other?


----------



## XSKIER

Love my SH 86 C! I've used the snot out it over the past 3 years. I pick it up after every mowing to get the clippings off the side walk and to clean off the tractor. It beats having to "suit up" a back pack when all you need is a quick job.


----------



## XSKIER

The only other shredder vacs I've been around were box store junk. So of course the SH86C is far and above better than them. At $279 I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Hustihler

Thanks for the advice guys. I did go look at the Stihl today and it is super nice, I just don't know if its $80 nicer than the Husqvarna 125BVX. I couldn't find a 125bvx locally to look at, but I'll have to check later in the week. It's funny how all my equipment is slowly being converted to Husqvarna, lol, but seriously the 86 looks like one hell of a good unit. I might even go back the echo dealer later this week, I haven't owned any of their powe *** yet.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

I own the Stihl SH-86 which is the shredder-vac version of the BG-86. It has plenty of power for blowing and suction. Need to be careful when using the shredder-vac as the suction is strong enough to pick up good sized rocks. The steel shredder blade chops leaves into tiny pieces.


----------



## computeruser

The -86 is a nice unit, and the A/V feature can be nice. I think the old -85 is more powerful.


----------



## Hustihler

Well I finally picked up a new blower vac this weekend, I ended up going with the Husqvarna 125 BVX. I did look at both the Stihl and Echo before making my decision, and it came down to the Stihl and the Husqvarna. My decision came down to 2 factors 1) the Stihl blower/vac only came in the easy to start configuration(which I don't care for at all), and 2) there was a $100 price difference between the Stihl and Husky (I did demo a friends BG86 and it was a super nice unit, but I didn't feel like it was $100 better than the Husky). I used my new Husky on a job yesterday and I'm completely satisfied with my purchase and thanks to you all for your great advice, and of course pics.View attachment 296236
View attachment 296237


----------



## josh1981

Nice blower.


----------



## Hustihler

josh1981 said:


> Nice blower.



Thanks man, I think I'll enjoy for years to come. I even got a 4 year warranty for buying 3 cans of the Husqvarna Tru-fuel(I've been meaning to try tru-fuel out and $20 to double my warranty from 2 to 4 years was a no-brainer), my dealer even gave me a great price of $179 which was $20 cheaper than I could find it locally, the best price I found on the Stihl BG/SH blower/vac was $279 with a $10 discount for cash.


----------



## josh1981

True fuel is good. Nice deal on blower


----------



## Stoneguy

Well three years have passed, are you still happy with your choice?
I have had aStihl bg85 for more years than I can recall. Today the muffler slid out of place and put a pretty good melt area into the housing. Trying to decide if I should break down and buy new, and which brand.


----------



## Hustihler

Stoneguy said:


> Well three years have passed, are you still happy with your choice?
> I have had aStihl bg85 for more years than I can recall. Today the muffler slid out of place and put a pretty good melt area into the housing. Trying to decide if I should break down and buy new, and which brand.



Yeah, I'm still very satisfied with my purchase. It runs great and has been very reliable, the only complaint I have is when you first start it for the day you have to let it warm-up for a about 10 seconds before it comes up to full speed, I'm not sure if the BG86 is the same way(the one I ran was already warmed up). I still think the Husqvarna 125 is a better value than the BG86, The BG86 does put out about 35 more CFM's and I will agree that Stihl's anti-vibe is better. I also have the luxury of owning 2 of the biggest backpack blowers on the market(Stihl BR 600 and Husqvarna 580 BTS) and the Only reason I bought the Husky 125 was for lighter jobs and quick blow offs of trailers and mowers, and it excels in those roles. The Only way I'd consider choosing the BG 86 over the 125 is if it was my only blower(due to the extra CFM's and better A/V). I hope this helps, and I really don't think you'd be disappointed with the Husqvarna 125, if you did decide to go that route, just be sure to buy from a dealer instead of one of the big box stores. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy

XSKIER said:


> The only other shredder vacs I've been around were box store junk. So of course the SH86C is far and above better than them. At $279 I don't think you can go wrong.



I bought my SH86CE during Spring Dealer Days. 15% discount. Got it for $240.


----------



## Stoneguy

Thanks for the quick reply Hustilher. I also own a large Stihl backpack blower. I primarily use my handheld to blow out my garage, blow the driveway, the woodpile, etc.
I have a bum shoulder so I only fire up the big blower when there is a lot to do. 

I have read some complaints of the Hus 125 having some fuel line problems from ethanol added gas. Is this still an issue? Local gas stations use ethanol.

I notice the 125 comes in two models. I would never use it as a vac, is there another good reason to buy the BVx over the B?

Thanks,
David in Howard Co, MD


----------



## Hustihler

David, 

I hadn't heard of the fuel line and ethanol issues with the 125, and I personally haven't experienced this, but I'm very, very fortunate that I have at least 4 gas stations in my town that are ethanol free(2 within 5 mins of the house and 2 within 10 mins), so all I ever run in my *** is ethanol free mixed with Stihl ultra. So, unfortunately I can't give you any real world experience with how the 125 handles ethanol fuel. As far as I know, the differences between the 125 and 125 BVX, besides the extra vac attachments I think the only differences are a handle on the bottom of the BVX for gripping with vac attachment, rubber over mold on the grips of the BVX, and a small metal piece on the impeller to assist in shredding leaves. I have the BVX model.


----------



## Stoneguy

The problem seems to be pretty well documented. On Husqvarna's own web site, there are 22 reviews with a ranking of one. The majority of these are ethanol deterioration issues, with not much solution other than do NOT use anything with ethanol in a Husq tool. This is a major concern for me, as the only 'close' place to purchase non-e gas is an hour drive. I have a slew of Stihl stuff. Three chainsaws, two blowers, two trimmers, two hedge trimmers, an edger. Sometimes these sit for long periods of time with no use. I'm well aware that fuel should not stay in a tool or in storage for extended periods, but I have not had a problem with starting & running any of my existing stuff. 
After reading the info on Husq page, I'm now having more second thoughts. I think I'll go dis-member my old Stihl & see just how bad the damage is.
Thanks again for telling me your experience. Lucky you for easy access to non-e fuel. You must live near the water, marinas seem to be the place to pure gas?


----------



## Hustihler

Stoneguy said:


> The problem seems to be pretty well documented. On Husqvarna's own web site, there are 22 reviews with a ranking of one. The majority of these are ethanol deterioration issues, with not much solution other than do NOT use anything with ethanol in a Husq tool. This is a major concern for me, as the only 'close' place to purchase non-e gas is an hour drive. I have a slew of Stihl stuff. Three chainsaws, two blowers, two trimmers, two hedge trimmers, an edger. Sometimes these sit for long periods of time with no use. I'm well aware that fuel should not stay in a tool or in storage for extended periods, but I have not had a problem with starting & running any of my existing stuff.
> After reading the info on Husq page, I'm now having more second thoughts. I think I'll go dis-member my old Stihl & see just how bad the damage is.
> Thanks again for telling me your experience. Lucky you for easy access to non-e fuel. You must live near the water, marinas seem to be the place to pure gas?



David,

I understand your hesitation and second thoughts about the Husqvarna 125, I did take the time to read thru quite a few reviews on the Husky website and I saw the negative reviews you were referring to, I also noticed a trend in the negative reviews that they were all purchased at Lowes. The exact reason I don't buy *** from the big box stores is they don't set them up properly(adjust the carbs or even bother to start them before you leave). My local dealers always set my equipment up and start and run them before I leave the store. I'm not trying to sell you on the Husqvarna or push you in one direction or another, just sharing my thoughts, opinions, and experiences. In the end, whether you fix your old blower, buy a new Stihl BG 86, or even try the Husky 125 I'm sure you'll make a sound decision that you'll be happy with.
As far as living near water, I actually live in the tiny town of Bedford, Virginia located in the Blue Ridge Mountains(closest water is 30-35 minutes away-Smith Mountain Lake), I guess I'm just lucky to have easy access to ethanol free fuel, I do realize others are not as fortunate. There is a website that lists ethanol free gas stations by zip code, but I do realize that some areas just don't have any stations close by. I truly wish you good luck in your decision, and if you have any more questions feel free to post in this thread or you can PM me.

William


----------



## Stoneguy

William,

Thank you for all your thoughtful insights on the merits of the 125 series blower you purchased. 
You could be an excellent paid spokesman for Husqvarna. 
Seriously, your comments here had me virtually convinced to follow your lead and buy the same blower. 
That would have been quite a leap for me, as I believe my brand loyalty is pretty clear.

I ended up buying the Stihl BG86 this morning. I'm quite impressed with the unit. I did not get the EasyStart model, as I prefer the KISS way of thinking. This new unit is much smoother than the BG85, and starts very easily. The power seem just about the same, and I really like the throttle arrangement and action.
And I got a four year warranty as well 

Happy tree work and or landscape/gardening to you,

David


----------



## Hustihler

Stoneguy said:


> William,
> 
> Thank you for all your thoughtful insights on the merits of the 125 series blower you purchased.
> You could be an excellent paid spokesman for Husqvarna.
> Seriously, your comments here had me virtually convinced to follow your lead and buy the same blower.
> That would have been quite a leap for me, as I believe my brand loyalty is pretty clear.
> 
> I ended up buying the Stihl BG86 this morning. I'm quite impressed with the unit. I did not get the EasyStart model, as I prefer the KISS way of thinking. This new unit is much smoother than the BG85, and starts very easily. The power seem just about the same, and I really like the throttle arrangement and action.
> And I got a four year warranty as well
> 
> Happy tree work and or landscape/gardening to you,
> 
> David



Congratulations, I think you made a great choice, while I still believe the 125 is the best value on the market, I also strongly believe that the Stihl BG 86 is the best handheld blower on the market and it seems like it fits your bill to a tee. In the end, we all have to make the choices that properly fit our needs, wants, and budget. What works for one person doesn't always have to work for another. I started out a hardcore Stihl guy, until I went looking for a new 50cc saw to replace an old worn out 024 Super. After months of reading/researching on this site I got convinced on taking a chance on a Husqvarna 346xp and I haven't looked back since. Slowly but surely just about all my *** is becoming Husqvarna, I still think Stihl makes some awesome, well-built stuff(I still own a 261, 009L, FS 80, FS 90, and a BR 600), but the ergonomics and innovation of the Huskys are making me a firm believer. I wish I did work for Husqvarna, then maybe I could get some freebies or corporate discounts[emoji4]
Again, congrats to you on your new purchase, and I think you made a very wise choice and I know that BG86 will serve you well for years to come.

William


----------



## ANewSawyer

I have been thinking about getting a gas blower and had wondered about the Husqvarna. This thread answered my question. I use an electric leaf blower to rake my yard but I think the Husqvarna would do just fine. And I wouldn't have to tug that annoying cord around. Thanks!


----------



## PLMCRZY

I have a craftsman cordless. It does decent but the battery doesnt last. I won it at a fundraiser. 

Im considering the bg56 or bg86 cant really decide. Im just a homeowner, but that av would be nice. 

Im kinda partial to stihl now. Since i bought my new saw im extremely impressed. Also my fs55r trimmer sat for 2 yrs i started it a few weeks ago with the old gas and it ran great. Love stihl products.


----------



## ANewSawyer

You guys are a bad influence. I bought the 125B today. I found a $10 off coupon for the big blue home improvement store. What can I say? $10 is $10.


----------



## Stoneguy

PLMCRZY, I am very happy with the BG86 after one month of use. It fires right up on first or second pull every time. The vibration is dramatically reduced from the BG85 I used for many years.
Not knowing what you need the blower for, it's hard to say which Stihl blower is better for you. I'm a believer in "bigger is better" for most things.


----------



## Gonzoso

I am on the fence too about this. I am kind of a hardcore Stihl guy but try to keep an open mind. We have a Redmax version of the Husqvarna 125 bvx and it has been beaten and abused for years even before I took over the landscaping department where I work. It is used to suck A LOT of leaves out of ornate beds around a large spa resort, for an unknown number of years. 

It starts every time and has some broken fins inside on the plastic fan/flywheel thingy but still does a decent job.

I'm looking to build up my own personal tool collection to do side work and will be leaning towards the 125 bvx. A few things I like about it over the Stihl
1. It seems a little lighter(just looked it up, the Husqvarna is almost 3 pounds lighter)
2. The at nozzle CFM is almost the same.
3. The Husqvarna bag/blower attachment is more durable IMHO. It is attached using tension from a wing nut. The Stihl uses a funky ratcheting thing with a tab you would need a tool to remove it with. Frequently when sucking up leaves I will get a jam in the blower tube and have to remove the bag and clear it, the Husqvarna is easier to do and the Stihl looks less durable.
4. The easy 2 start system adds some more complicated parts and is probably responsible for some of the weight. It's a 28 cc motor, it's not hard to start and I don't like complicated.
5. It's $100 cheaper. Seriously it's 2/3 the price. I'm sure it will last nearly as long. 

I use this blower as a tool to clean out leaves in sensitive beds where I don't want to blast air all over and make a mess of mulch, damage plants etc. It excels at that. I also use it to clean up little messes left from doing work where a backpack blower would just be overkill and a pain to put on, be too loud, a hassle to get out of the truck, etc. It's also great to blow out the truck bed real quick and just a handy little blower. I'd rather put the $100 towards another tool like a big blower or trimmer or something.


----------



## ANewSawyer

Hmm, husqy has a new handheld blower 525BX: http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/leaf-blowers/525bx/967284202/


----------

